# Bought a used 3 point Auger. Did I get a good deal? Anyone know what kind of Auger this is?



## smalltime (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty fair price. Question is, does it actually work? Make sure you grease it up and check the gear oil in the gearbox. I also notice that your Drive shaft is missing the cover! Be very careful with loose clothing or wet leather gloves around it when it's operating. It'll grab hold of you in an instant and not let go!
AS for the PTO spline, I'm pretty sure that you can buy an adapter to fit between your tractor and the auger, similar to this one.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/speeco-pto-short-increaser


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It's an alright deal with the 3X added in auger bits. 

There was a company in the 80s & 90s known as International Harvest that made a few million tractor implements. Not the brand of I-H tractors by any means. That company was bought out, has limited inventory still kicking around. That auger gear head looks just like theirs.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You should stay on your tractor when you are operating the auger anyways, so the you can work the auger up and down as required. Just make sure anyone else is clear of it when it's running. I run mine while kneeling in the seat and one hand operating the three point, and one operating the PTO... just in case the auger takes off down the hole, or it starts bouncing on a rock or a root.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

you can get a complete drive shaft with cover starting at about $150 up to $250 depending on where you get it and what size ie length, pto drive size, and hook up to post hole digger. Then you could get one that fits your tractor. Or just get an adapter and be careful. Some sources are tractor supply, everything attachments, agrisupply co. if that is your tractor in pics looks like an early ford there are companies that specialize in parts for early fords. One close to here is http://www.tractoropolis.com/, they have parts and accesaries for mostly fords but some massey parts as well.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

if that's the augers that came with it in the picture you got a good buy they are usually around $140 to $300 depending on where and what size. A county line post hole digger from tractor supply is $599.99.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just like new!


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

I take it you found an adapter for pto

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

That's my next big item for mine is a post hole digger glad you found such a good deal

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Best deal I have found around here so far is one in San Luis Obispo for $300 but it needs a pto shaft so that's about $160 from tractor supply and just has a 6 inch auger I really need a larger one. I can get a dirty hands model 100 with 12 inch auger from tractor supply brand new for $630 plus tax pick up in store so no shipping.

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just looked it up drive shaft around $200 12 inch auger $180 so would still end up costing me around $680 or more for everything the one from tractor supply looking better 

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Plus has a three warranty on gear box and frame 1 year on shaft

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

